# TO HELL WITH NEW JOINTER BLADES. I made a home made Tormek sharpening jig



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

*I made a home made Tormek sharpening jig*

As you may know, I nicked a set of my jointer blades today. I couldn't find a pair that suited me so I ordered a new set online to be delivered tomorrow and decided to make a sharpening jig for my Tormek while I waited.

Basically I bolted a 3/4 piece of plywood to a really old Tormek support table I bought years ago, then I mounted 2 full extension drawer slides to that, then another 3/4 ply on top. Lastly, I took a piece of flat iron and drilled 6 hol......Aw f**k-it, just look at the pictures :icon_lol: The second photo was before stropping it. My hands get all nasty while using the strop so I took the pic before. 

It turned out GREAT, better than I could have hoped, it even allowed me to put a micro-bevel on the blade. I made it to hold 3 blades but I ended up doing 1 at a time. Now all I need is an 18" planer and I can sharpen one of those suckers.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Well done, every bit as good as the Tormek dedicated jig would do, and it didn't cost $150 (or however much they are now).


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

good ole' yankee ingenuity wins out. nice job. wish i had a tormek.


----------



## sweensdv (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice but why do you want to send new jointer knives to hell?


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

sweensdv said:


> Very nice but why do you want to send new jointer knives to hell?


Oh you misunderstood me. Hell means "Honorary Extra Lacerate Locker"

Right?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Your thread title*



afx said:


> Oh you misunderstood me. Hell means "Honorary Extra Lacerate Locker"
> 
> Right?



Your thread would be more appropriate if you would ask a moderator to delete the BOLD print. There is no need for the use of curse words here, especially in a thread title,.... and I'm no fuddy duddy, I swear with the best of them.....just sayin' :thumbdown:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> There is no need for the use of curse words here, especially in a thread title,.... and I'm no fuddy duddy, I swear with the best of them.....just sayin' :thumbdown:


Maybe you're a closet fuddy duddy.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It ain't about, me dude*



cabinetman said:


> Maybe you're a closet fuddy duddy.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's about the forum and how we represent ourselves here. 
No need for that sort of language. :no:
Just My Opinion, of course...
Anyone else? :blink:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> *It ain't about, me dude*
> 
> It's about the forum and how we represent ourselves here.
> No need for that sort of language. :no:


Is the dude reference the kind of language we should use to represent ourselves?


















.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*only when we are being sarcastic...dude*



cabinetman said:


> Is the dude reference the kind of language we should use to represent ourselves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:yes:


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> It's about the forum and how we represent ourselves here.
> No need for that sort of language. :no:
> Just My Opinion, of course...
> Anyone else? :blink:


It's cool dude. I wasn't aiming to offend anyone. I edited it for ya.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Thanks, but you can't fix it*



afx said:


> It's cool dude. I wasn't aiming to offend anyone. I edited it for ya.


It will take a moderator to fix it. I also use "dude" on occasion myself, usually in context and when I intend to offend...just sayin' 
No offense taken by me. :no:


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> It will take a moderator to fix it. I also use "dude" on occasion myself, usually in context and when I intend to offend...just sayin'
> No offense taken by me. :no:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

I read through the whole thread and was wondering if we were going to see pictures of the unit actually on the Tormex?

I made a device to sharpen my planer blades and will never have to send them out again.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Me too*

There's a lot going on in those photos, so it's difficult so see the unit and how it works. 
I wonder if the same idea could be used on a belt sander?
http://www.shanewhitlock.com/blog/?p=71

Or a table saw?
Or a router table?
Shaper?

Let's see a photo also Al, or a link if you posted it here. :yes:


----------



## NetDoc (Aug 6, 2013)

What does the grinding here? I see the blade bolted to the wood, but I don't get how this results in a sharpened blade. Being ridiculously new to planers and joiners, I would like to know.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Woodenthings = fixtureholic. But it takes one to know one.

Al

Nails only hold themselves.


----------



## homemadetools (Apr 25, 2017)

Hey folks - homemade tools guy here. Not a spammer  (we post on hundreds of forums, proof: http://www.homemadetools.net/links).

Just a note that we featured afx's jointer blade sharpening jig in today's HomemadeTools.net newsletter, at the link below:

http://mailchi.mp/buildthreads/mult...boring-machine-all-terrain-track-chair-342557

Great work; I hope we've been able to send some good visitors your way. Keep on making homemade tools


----------

